# Bermuda grass



## Stick (Sep 18, 2007)

JohnH said:


> Anyone know of a good way to get rid of bermuda grass? Or is there a type of grass seed that will overpower the existing bermuda grass?


Oh yeah.... get a few pieces of St. Augustine sod and start some plugs around your yard. In about 2 years there won't be anything but St. Augustine. My question is why and the heck would you want to get rid of Bermuda? It's nice on the feet and you can cut it nice and low. St. Augustine needs to be cut to a medium length and then let to gro longer before cutting. But I'm in TX so those are about the only two that can take the heat.

P.S.
For quicker results, you can sod right over top of the bermuda and it will take hold and kill it.


----------



## JohnH (Sep 17, 2007)

Well, the bermuda grass is taking over the entire yard and if I don't keep up with the trimming, the runners start to creep onto the sidewalks / driveways. And after its been cut, all of the brown underlayment is visible and looks horrible.


----------



## AZJD (Aug 7, 2007)

JohnH said:


> Well, the bermuda grass is taking over the entire yard and if I don't keep up with the trimming, the runners start to creep onto the sidewalks / driveways. And after its been cut, all of the brown underlayment is visible and looks horrible.


1. Turf - especially spreading grass like bermuda - should be contained by some type of concrete header; or metal or plastic edging. It won't stop the bermuda completely from spreading, but it will slow it down and make it behave.

2. Bermuda spreads by above-ground and underground runners which create a thick thatch at the surface that _should_ be removed every few years. You can rent a verti-cutter to do it quickly, or buy a thatch rake at your local hardware or home improvement store and get a good workout. Best time to do it is before it goes dormant in the fall. Cut it real short and have at it.

But - back to your original question. Yes - use RoundUp.


----------



## lawnguru (Aug 10, 2009)

*Bermuda Grass Seed*

For those of you who want to improve your bermuda grass lawns instead of killing them, a good place to get seed from is Outsidepride.com. Here is a link to their bermuda grass seeds: http://www.outsidepride.com/seed/grass-seed/bermuda-grass-seed/

Their current offerings are: Princess 77, Riviera, Yukon, Laprima, and Laprima XD so these are some of the best bermuda grass seeds available.


----------

